# Pronomi nei Promessi Sposi



## BlueWolf

Ciao a tutti!

A proposito della famigerata questione che fa strappare i capelli agli inglesi che studiano l'italiano (ovvero il diverso uso di _tu_ e di _Lei_), ho voluto analazzirare l'uso dei vari pronomi di cortesia (_voi_ e _lei_) all'interno dell'opera considerata il pilastro su cui è nata la lingua italiana standard. Mi riferisco ovviamente a _I Promessi Sposi _di A. Manzoni.
Lo scopo di questa analisi era cercare di capire, nel contesto in cui l'opera è ambientata, quando era preferito l'uso di _voi_ e quando quello di _lei_.
Rileggendo i dialoghi tra i principali personaggi dell'opera, ho potuto constatare:
*- Don Abbondio / bravi: *I bravi usano il _lei_ per rivolgersi a don Abbondio e don Abbondio usa il _lei/loro_ (più precisamente il _lor signori_).
*- Don Abbondio / Perpetua:* Il primo usa il _voi_, la seconda il _lei_.
*- Don Abbondio / Renzo e Lucia: *Come con Perpetua, il primo usa il _voi_, i secondi il _lei_.
*- Renzo / Lucia:* Nonostante siano promessi sposi, entrambi usano il _voi_ per rivolgersi l'uno all'altra.
*- Lucia / Agnese:* Lucia usa il _voi_ per rivolgersi alla madre, mentre Agnese usa il _tu_.
*- Renzo / Agnese / Perpetua: *Ognuno usa il _voi _per rivolgersi agli altri.
- *Padre Cristoforo / Lucia e Agnese: *Il cappiccino usa il _voi_, le donne il _lei_.
*- Padre Cristoforo / Renzo:* Il cappiccino usa l'affettivo _tu_, mentre Renzo usa il _lei_.
- *Don Abbondio / cardinale Federigo: *Il curato usa il _lei_, mentre il vescovo usa il _voi_.

Ok, ovviamente la lista potrebbe allungarsi a dismisura, perciò mi fermo qui. Ultimate le ricerche, devo dire che la questione di quando veniva usato il _lei_ e il _voi _non è poi così chiara  (provo particolare empatia in questo momento per i nostri amici inglesi  ).
Quello che mi pare di aver capito, è che il _lei_ fosse molto più formale del _voi_, e che il primo venisse usato soprattutto per gli ecclesiasti e per le per le persone molto importanti, mentre il _voi_ era una forma di cortesia più bassa.
Questo però non trova sostegno nella scena dell'incontro tra l'Innominato e il cardinale Federigo, in quanto, pur essendo entrambi "pezzi grossi", usano entrambi il _voi_.
Infine una scena particolarmente strana e divertente da questo punto di vista è il dialogo tra padre Cristoforo e don Rodrigo. Nella prima parte del dialogo infatti, dove il tutto viene mascherato sotto il velo della cortesia, entrambi usano il _lei_, ma nella seconda parte, dove i toni si surriscaldano, don Rodrigo passa al _tu_ per ricordare all'altro il suo inferiore status sociale, mentre padre Cristoforo incredibilmente passa al _voi_.  

Scusate se vi ho tediato con questo lungo post, ora passo la parola a voi.  Qualcuno sa spiegarmi meglio l'uso di _voi_ e di _lei_ in uso nel Seicento?


----------



## sabrinita85

Io ho trovato questo:

_
Un po’ di storia. Nel Medioevo l’italiano, come altre lingue romanze, disponeva di un sistema bipartito, imperniato sull’asse __tu/voi. Nella __Commedia Dante si rivolge di norma col __tu ai personaggi con cui scambia battute di dialogo, riservando il __voi a interlocutori particolarmente autorevoli (“Siete voi qui, ser Brunetto?”). Il __lei si è diffuso nelle cancellerie e nelle corti del Rinascimento ed è stato rafforzato, in séguito, dal modello spagnolo. *Per alcuni secoli – diciamo dal Cinquecento al pieno Novecento – la nostra lingua disponeva dunque di un sistema tripartito: *_*tu/voi/lei. Potremmo affermare, schematizzando un po’, che l’italiano letterario dei secoli scorsi era avviato a condividere la situazione dell’inglese attuale: il pronome allocutivo non marcato era voi (come you), lei e tu si adoperavano rispettivamente come variante altamente formale e altamente informale, ma tu poteva rappresentare un allocutivo non connotato socialmente, e quindi usato in riferimento a Dio o a un ente astratto personificato (come l’ingl. thou; “Tu – dice il Manzoni, rivolgendosi alla Fede nel Cinque maggio – dalle stanche ceneri / sperdi ogni ria parola”).*http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5497&ctg_id=93


----------



## moodywop

Bluewolf

Un'analisi davvero interessante! Dopo aver letto l'articolo della Crusca un po' di tempo fa ero curioso di andare a controllare come Manzoni usava _tu, voi e lei _nei _Promessi Sposi _ma mi hai risparmiato la fatica! 

Nell'articolo Serianni aggiunge che "Manzoni...nei _Promessi Sposi_ – ambientati come tutti sanno in Lombardia tra il 1628 e il 1630 – riproduce con estrema cura, tra gli altri, anche questo aspetto d’epoca."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Quello che mi pare di aver capito, è che il _lei_ fosse molto più formale del _voi_, e che il primo venisse usato soprattutto per gli ecclesiasti e per le per le persone molto importanti, mentre il _voi_ era una forma di cortesia più bassa.



Visto che mi sembri abbastanza ferrato in materia, sai anche come mai ai giorni nostri il *voi* è diventato molto più formale del * lei* ?


----------



## BlueWolf

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Visto che mi sembri abbastanza ferrato in materia, sai anche come mai ai giorni nostri il *voi* è diventato molto più formale del *lei* ?


 
La mia personale congettura è che questo derivi dal fatto che ormai viene usato quasi solamente il _lei_, che quindi è diventato la forma standard di cortesia, mentre il _voi_ suona una forma più arcaica, e quindi molto più formale.

Grazie sabrinita e moodywop per le vostre informazioni. E sono contento che tu abbia trovato utile la mia piccola ricerca, moody.


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Visto che mi sembri abbastanza ferrato in materia, sai anche come mai ai giorni nostri il *voi* è diventato molto più formale del *lei* ?


 
A me il *voi* suona molto arcaico e probabilmente il rifiuto odierno verso questa forma di cortesia sta nell'uso che di essa si fece durante il fascismo. Ciò ha fatto optare per il *lei* come forma standard.


----------



## moodywop

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> A me il *voi* suona molto arcaico e probabilmente il rifiuto odierno verso questa forma di cortesia sta nell'uso che di essa si fece durante il fascismo. Ciò ha fatto optare per il *lei* come forma standard.


 
Beh, "molto arcaico" mi sembra proprio esagerato. Mica è scomparso mille anni fa! Diciamo che il suo uso è stato abbandonato nel corso di questo secolo al nord e al centro e che è ancora usato al sud, ma soprattutto dalle persone anziane. I miei alunni mi danno del lei.

L'articolo della Crusca esclude che il tentativo di Mussolini di eliminare il "lei" abbia avuto una pur minima influenza:

"la disposizione fascista in favore del _voi_ ebbe scarsa efficacia, non solo perché fu varata solo nel 1938 ed ebbe poco tempo per affermarsi, ma anche perché il _lei_ era assai diffuso e più o meno adoperato o compreso in tutt’Italia, mentre il _voi_ era concentrato nel Mezzogiorno, ciò che ne comprometteva le possibilità d’affermazione nazionale"

Quindi l'interessante domanda di Paul rimane senza risposta. Forse la risposta si potrebbe trovare nella _Storia linguistica dell'italiano _pubblicata dall'editore Il Mulino.


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:
			
		

> Beh, "molto arcaico" mi sembra proprio esagerato. Mica è scomparso mille anni fa! Diciamo che il suo uso è stato abbandonato nel corso di questo secolo al nord e al centro e che è ancora usato al sud, ma soprattutto dalle persone anziane. I miei alunni mi danno del lei.



Perfettamente d'accordo con Moodywop... infatti al sud, nelle parlate dialettali, ascoltare un "voi" è all'ordine del giorno.


----------



## moodywop

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Perfettamente d'accordo con Moodywop... infatti al sud, nelle parlate dialettali, ascoltare un "voi" è all'ordine del giorno.


 
Ciao sabrinita 

La cosa interessante è che, quando ne abbiamo discusso in un altro thread, qualcuno (non ricordo chi) ha detto che anche nei dialetti centro-settentrionali si usa il "voi". 

Se è così, il "lei" si usa solo nell'italiano standard.


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:
			
		

> Ciao sabrinita
> 
> La cosa interessante è che, quando ne abbiamo discusso in un altro thread, qualcuno (non ricordo chi) ha detto che anche nei dialetti centro-settentrionali si usa il "voi".
> 
> Se è così, il "lei" si usa solo nell'italiano standard.



Ciao moodywop 

Beh ti posso assicurare che nel Lazio, il "voi" non è usato, ma già in Campania sì e così scorrendo lungo tutta l'Italia fino in Sicilia.
Nei dialetti centro-settentrionali non mi pare di aver mai sentito l'uso del "voi"... mi pare strano...


----------



## moodywop

Ho trovato il thread:



> Il Voi...puo' capitare di sentirlo perche' e' di uso dialettale (in certe zone d'italia, e non solo nel sud, ad esempio anche in emilia romagna, ecc.)


 


> Io sono romagnola, da noi si usa Il voi (vo') in segno di rispetto (esempio, "come sta?" diventa piu' o meno "vo' coma stiv?" . Nel dialetto romagnolo il lei non esiste proprio!


 


> Anche in Veneto c'e' il Vu e Vualtri.
> Interessante come il pronome si lega al verbo: "Gavevu visto?"


 
Ora sono davvero curioso. In quali dialetti si usa il lei?

EDIT: Da un altro thread:



> Io sono salentino (Puglia), Sud Italia. Noi usiamo dare del "lei" e non del "voi"


----------



## sabrinita85

Mamma mia...! E io che pensavo che si usasse solo al sud!
Allora Moodywop, ti posso dire con certezza che nel dialetto romano si usa il "lei"... almeno di questo ne sono sicura! Per il resto dell'Italia, aspetto nuovi post!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Ciao moodywop
> 
> Beh ti posso assicurare che nel Lazio, il "voi" non è usato, ma già in Campania sì e così scorrendo lungo tutta l'Italia fino in Sicilia.
> Nei dialetti centro-settentrionali non mi pare di aver mai sentito l'uso del "voi"... mi pare strano...


 
In Puglia non si usa il "voi". 
Però a volte l'ho sentito usare per rivolgersi alle persone anziane (per esempio, ai suoceri), per le quali il voi ha ancora un significato di rispetto.


----------



## claudine2006

moodywop said:
			
		

> Beh, "molto arcaico" mi sembra proprio esagerato. Mica è scomparso mille anni fa! Diciamo che il suo uso è stato abbandonato nel corso di questo secolo al nord e al centro e che è ancora usato al sud, ma soprattutto dalle persone anziane. I miei alunni mi danno del lei.
> 
> L'articolo della Crusca esclude che il tentativo di Mussolini di eliminare il "lei" abbia avuto una pur minima influenza:
> 
> "la disposizione fascista in favore del _voi_ ebbe scarsa efficacia, non solo perché fu varata solo nel 1938 ed ebbe poco tempo per affermarsi, ma anche perché il _lei_ era assai diffuso e più o meno adoperato o compreso in tutt’Italia, mentre il _voi_ era concentrato nel Mezzogiorno, ciò che ne comprometteva le possibilità d’affermazione nazionale"
> 
> Quindi l'interessante domanda di Paul rimane senza risposta. Forse la risposta si potrebbe trovare nella _Storia linguistica dell'italiano _pubblicata dall'editore Il Mulino.


 
Riprenderò in mano i miei libri di testo, ma sono quasi certa che l'uso del voi è legato all'ideologia fascista e che abbia avuto un seguito.


----------



## nabokova

claudine2006 said:


> Riprenderò in mano i miei libri di testo, ma sono quasi certa che l'uso del voi è legato all'ideologia fascista e che abbia avuto un seguito.



Non ne sono sicura al 100% ma ho reminiscenze riguardanti l'ideologia fascista, in cui il *lei* era stato abolito perché "residuo del servilismo italiano verso gli invasori stranieri ed espressione di snobismo borghese" (Benedetto Croce, che era solito dare del *voi* nelle sue lettere, cambiò in *lei* quando vennero pubblicati articoli di intellettuali fascisti che sostenevano l'uso del *voi*; inoltre, a questo proposito, molti antifascisti dicevano che Galileo Gali_lei_ doveva essere chiamato Galileo Gali_voi_).

Comunque c'è un articolo interessante su it.wikipedia.org riguardante l'italianizzazione nel periodo fascista.


----------



## ursu-lab

L'uso del "lei" viene dall'influenza dello spagnolo e della sua dominazione in Italia (vd. la storia della Lombardia dei Promessi Sposi, oltre alle altre regioni e in epoche e per periodi diversi), dal passaggio delle forme di cortesia "Sua Signoria, Sua eccellenza, ecc. -> ELLA -> LEI" che erano tutte al femminile e in terza persona. Quindi il tu era informale, il voi era formale ma "normale" e il "lei" era solo per le personalità.
Nei dialoghi dei PS mi sembra che segua perfettamente questo criterio (personalità politico/religiosa -> lei; gente "normale" ma con rispetto-> voi; informale o popolino -> tu)

Per questo in Dante è impossibile trovare un "lei": gli spagnoli non avevano ancora invaso l'Italia... Probabilmente la linea storica di confine è il Cinquecento. Cioè, dal Cinquecento in poi il "lei" è entrato piano piano nella lingua italiana. 

E Mussolini non ha *creato e imposto *il "voi", che non era certo scomparso nella lingua italiana (vd. Croce), ne ha solo reinstaurato l'uso perché lo considerava più genuinamente italiano. Forse è l'unica cosa su cui aveva ragione...

Anch'io ho sentito usare il "voi" (non solo nel Sud ma anche nella Bassa Padana, se non sbaglio Viadana) per rivolgersi ai genitori o ai familiari anziani in segno di rispetto/stima. Per la Bassa Padana parlo di circa trent'anni fa. Ovviamente lo ricordo perché ne rimasi sorpresa: era una famiglia piuttosto all'antica ...

Curiosamente, quest'uso del "voi" di rispetto/stima (l'autorevolezza-*voi* in contrapposizione all'autorità-*lei*) sopravvive anche in catalano.


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> L'uso del "lei" viene dall'influenza dello spagnolo e della sua dominazione in Italia (vd. la storia della Lombardia dei Promessi Sposi, oltre alle altre regioni e in epoche e per periodi diversi), dal passaggio delle forme di cortesia "Sua Signoria, Sua eccellenza, ecc. -> ELLA -> LEI" che erano tutte al femminile e in terza persona. Quindi il tu era informale, il voi era formale ma "normale" e il "lei" era solo per le personalità.
> (...)
> Per questo in Dante è impossibile trovare un "lei": gli spagnoli non avevano ancora invaso l'Italia... Probabilmente la linea storica di confine è il Cinquecento. Cioè, dal Cinquecento in poi il "lei" è entrato piano piano nella lingua italiana.



Non è proprio così.



> Generalmente si riteneva e si ritiene ancora che l’uso del Lei sia di provenienza spagnola e risalga a quella “dominazione” politica. La storia è un po’ diversa, come dimostra Bruno Migliorini, che all’argomento ha dedicato uno dei suoi autorevolissimi “Saggi linguistici”. Il Lei nasce dall’uso dei titoli astratti coi quali ci si rivolgeva a personaggi d’autorità: la Signoria Vostra (S.V.),(...). La letteratura, con i primi maestri di retorica che trattano di epistolografia (Guido Faba, Guittone  d’Arezzo), lo segnala già nel Duecento.(...) tale uso, a partire dal Quattrocento, diventa norma. L’influenza spagnola non si riscontra pertanto nelle origini, quanto piuttosto nell’espansione del fenomeno, ed è ben identificabile nella cerimoniosità che caratterizzava la vita cortigiana di tutte le signorie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Non è proprio così.



Be', non è proprio così, ma per spiegarne la diffusione a scapito del "voi" sì che è così.

Sempre dal tuo link:



> Nel contesto poi delle formule di ossequio *a un certo punto si afferma*, accanto a _Signoria Vostra/ Vossignoria_,  l*a sua versione per così dire borghese, il semplice Signore, ovviamente con l’immancabile seguito del *_*Lei*_. E qui il marchio della _hispanidad_ ha  una certificazione d’autore. Nella satira indirizzata al fratello  Galasso (*1519*), *Ludovico Ariosto getta tutto il suo disprezzo  sull’abitudine ormai inarrestabile  di dare del Signore a tutti,  sulla vile adulazion spagnola   che ha messo la signoria fin in bordello. *  Questa usanza, particolarmente diffusa a Napoli e in *Lombardia*,  egemonizzate anche politicamente dalla Spagna, diventò ben presto tanto  di prammatica, che, come attesta il Galateo (*1558*), ci si riteneva  offesi a sentirsi chiamare col semplice nome proprio invece che col  titolo di _Signore_.


Cioè, la *terza persona singolare* dei verbi è precedente al Cinquecento per via de "la Signoria Vostra mi *concede *l'onore di...", ma l'uso di "Lei" tout court si afferma in seguito.

Stranamente, in quest'articolo non parla di "Ella", che dovrebbe essere la versione previa del "Lei"...

_Che vuol *ella*_, _Eccellenza_ ..._?_ (Giusti)


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> Sempre dal tuo link:



Ahò, ma come vi permettete? Datemi del Lei! (scherzo...)


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Ahò, ma come vi permettete? Datemi del Lei! (scherzo...)



Ops! Mi consenta....
Mi è venuta in mente una bellissima intervista fatta a Gian Maria Volonté in Spagna poco prima di morire: invece di dire Usted per dire "Lei", usava "Ella".


----------

